# High Cotton



## KBGAub (Aug 19, 2012)

Just wanted to thank Captain Chris for his help this past Friday. 

My buddies and I were in a 36' Invincible just outside of Perdido Pass, trying to catch bait and to find a window to head offshore. We asked High Cotton on the way in how the seas were offshore. He told us that things were great and that they caught a ton of fish.

After looking at a dismal radar and calling back, he told us that he and his crew caught a bunch of fish at the "Wingnut 4200," which of course was obviously BS. 

Thanks for a great report and for potentially putting five guys' life at risk with the lightning, etc. Fortunately, we disregarded your "helpful" report.

Keep it classy "Captain" Chris.


----------



## Mistress21 (Aug 27, 2013)

*Poor Judgment*

I heard this over the radio. I have been running boats out of OBA, Gulf Shores, and Fort Morgan for almost 20 years. Usually, folks down there are really helpful especially when it comes to safety. This was bad form from a real "wing nut".


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

So, am I correct in Assuming "HIGH COTTON" is the charter boat Capt Chris runs?

Shame, shame, shame says Pile!

Jimmy


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Karma is a bad thing 30 miles offshore. I hope this is read by him. I'm sure it was done in fun. But things get nasty real quick out there.


----------



## bquared (May 25, 2011)

I agree! Not everybody has a big sportfishing vessel to go offshore and be caught in a bad storm, but the guys I know still love the sport. Karma can be a bitch!


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

A little sensitive aren't we??? If you get mad every time there is BS on the VHF you are going to have a very long day.


----------



## Haymal (May 27, 2011)

I agree with instant karma! Geeze, you have a 36' invincible and you don't know what the weathers like offshore? Really? Especially this past weekend when its snotty to say the least! Sounds like Chris did y'all a favor by being sarcastic and made you check your radar. Chris is a great guy and runs a great boat! Im not trying to judge and maybe this whole thread is a joke, I hope it is, but if not, well never mind. Anyway, I wish all anglers this weekend a safe and not so productive tournament as we are in it to win it! Thats a joke to, kind of!!


----------



## KBGAub (Aug 19, 2012)

Instant karma and haymal--we definitely looked at radar and weather ahead of time. While we do our due diligence every time we go out, a firsthand report is also good. 

We were within a 1/4 mile of High Cotton and waved to the crew on their way in while on the radio, while we were catching bait just outside of the Pass. Not just usual radio chatter.


----------



## Haymal (May 27, 2011)

Ok, let's settle this! Chris is a great guy and a personal friend! Y'all fish with me when it's not great weather and We will run 25 knots and crush fish! When it's flat calm I'll fish with y'all running 40 knots and crush fish! Sounds like a win win! Cheers!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

boof'nhoo! If you need to rely on someone elses weather report you dont need to be on the water anyway.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Just because you have the money to buy a 36' invincible doesn't mean you have the sense to know how to run it. 

Do you know Chris? I'll bet if you'd called him on the phone you'd gotten a completely different answer. If you dont know him why would you expect him to air any info out over the radio?


----------

